
Facebook Roulette pits you against three friends, the loser's account is deleted - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/05/11/facebook-russian-roulette/
======
bmunro
So you give your username and password to some Russians.

And you trust them to:

\- not spam your friends

\- not mine your details/friends details for data for phishing and other
scams.

\- not attempt to use your password (or variations of) on other websites.

Sounds like a smart thing to do.

~~~
raz0r
What's up with russians? I wouldn't give a username and password to americans
either.

~~~
bmunro
Yes, I should have said 'strangers' rather than Russians.

It's just that much of this sort of internet crime comes from Russia and other
former soviet countries, most likely due to more lax laws, law enforcement and
an inability for westerners to touch them.

------
dandelany
Cute. But Facebook would never allow it. You think they have a
delete_user_account() method in their developer API? ;)

~~~
lsc
You can't delete a facebook account, as far as I can tell, but you can change
the data, the email, and randomize the password, which is pretty similar.

Seems to me like that's what they were talking about with the 'last words'

~~~
JeremyBanks
You have been able to _actually_ delete an account for a while. It's described
underneath deactivating on this page:
<https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=13016>

~~~
lsc
"There was a problem reaching the FAQ you requested" I think you actually want
<http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=842>

and thanks, I didn't know about that. I'm going to go do that now; I
'deactivated' my account some time ago and facebook is still spamming me, and
people are still trying to message me on facebook.

------
healthyhippo
I'm loving the author's repeated statements in the comments, "To be clear,
this is a concept, not a real game."

------
dstik
This sounds like a similar yet not as well executed idea as Crispin Porter and
Burger King's Whopper Sacrifice ([http://news.cnet.com/delete-10-facebook-
friends-get-a-free-w...](http://news.cnet.com/delete-10-facebook-friends-get-
a-free-whopper/)) from a few years ago.

------
Tichy
For a "chance" to win a trip? No way. They'd have to offer something with real
value, like an iPod.

~~~
eipipuz
My sarcasm-o-meter is failing, is this for real?

------
mkelly
...Except it takes 30 days of no account activity to take effect.

------
stretchwithme
This is self limiting.

------
ballard
Marketing! FTW!

------
leon_
Why does the loser get the reward?

